# Jersey: Multipart fileupload



## Tho82 (18. Feb 2009)

Hi,

bin dabei nen Webservice client zu erstellen, der ein file als Multipart/form-data mitsenden soll. Mit HTML klappt dies prima wie folgt:


```
<form method="POST" enctype="multipart/form-data" action="http://127.0.0.1:8081/WSServer/messageexchangeservice?action=sendmessage">
```

Will ich dies nun per Jersey machen, funktioniert es nicht, da ich nicht weiss, wie ich das file mitsenden muss. Folgendes funktioniert leider nicht:


```
final MultiPart multiPart = new MultiPart().bodyPart(new BodyPart(outp.getBytes().toString(), MediaType.MULTIPART_FORM_DATA_TYPE));
```

Wie muss ich denn den Bodypart erstellen, d.h. muss ich das file das ich mitschicken will per byte[] in den Bodypart packen oder in was für einem Format? Habe schon versucht dies mit new File.. zu machen, funktioniert leider auch nicht.. 

Also prinzipiell will ich nur das input feld nachimplementieren in javacode. Kann mir jemand helfen?

Viele Grüße und vielen Dank im Voraus 
Tho


----------



## RoNa (5. Aug 2011)

Hi,

Du hat mit Sicherheit schon eine Lösung in den letzten 2 Jahren gefunden. Aber zu Sicherheit hier nochmal ein Link:

HttpClient and MultipartEntity vs. Jersey Multipart und Programming fun at startup: Jersey posting multipart data

Ich hoffe, das hilft.

Robert


----------

